# Datenbanken RM Modell IST-Beziehung auflösen



## Zoja (23. Nov 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Habe eine allgemeine Frage:

Wenn ich in dem ERM eine IST Beziehung habe zum Beispiel: Koch IST Person, dann ist es ja eine Spezialisierung, die Entity Koch hat ja dann keinen Key nur zum Beispiel einen Meistergrad, der zur Person dazukommt, wenn es sich um den Koch handelt.

Eine IST Beziehung ist in der Chen Notation 1 - 1. Bei 1 - N wird ja der Fremdschlüssel in Richtung N reingezogen, bei M - N werden beide Schlüssel zusammen zum Primärkey, aber wie sieht es bei der 1 - 1 Beziehung aus bei IST, da der Koch eine Person ist, müsste die Personen ID auch der Key für Koch sein? Und wie sieht die Tabelle im RM aus? 

ERM: Entitytyp: Person --- Attribute: [KEY: Person-ID], [Name], [Nachname] 
         Entitytyp: Koch --- Attribute: [Meistergrad]

Im RM dann so? Ist verschwindet komplett? und keine Fremdschlüssel?:

Person:
KEY: Person-ID --- Name --- Nachname 
1                           Manuel     Meyer

Koch:
KEY: Person-ID --- Name --- Nachname --- Meistergrad
2                           Jens         Frei                Lehrling


----------



## stg (23. Nov 2015)

Was genau ist nun die Frage? Wie man das notiert? Oder wie man das modelliert? 

Jeder Koch ist eine Person, aber nicht jede Person ein Koch.
Üblicherweise hättest du dann in der Tabelle Koch nur die Felder Person-ID und Meistergrad. Person-ID ist hier der PK der Tabelle Koch und gleichzeitig der FK auf die Tabelle Person.

Wenn du eigentlich doch was anderes wissen wolltest, dann hak nochmal nach


----------



## Zoja (24. Nov 2015)

Jep genau das wollte ich wissen, ob man das so auflöst, d.h. Personen-ID ist dann Key für Koch (im Grunde Primary und Foreign Key gleichzeitig) und im ERM hat die Entity Koch dann keinen Key! Top Danke


----------

